# Schotterabfahrt in sportlicher Sitzposition



## standbox (7. Juli 2019)

Moin moin,
ich habe mein MTB in letzter Zeit mit verschiedenen Sitzpositionen ausprobiert. Besonders angetan hatte es mir eigentlich der Downhilllenker und ein relativ kurzer Vorbau für kontrollierte Abfahrten.Jedoch ging mir das starke Abheben des Vorderrads dann doch zu sehr auf die Trittkraft im Uphill. Nun habe ich heute eine Feierabendrunde mit umgedrehtem Vorbau und Lenker ohne Riser gefahren. Bergauf super. Im graden Super. Bergab okay bis ich auf eine (schon tausendmal gefahrene) moderate Schotterabfahrt traf. Das Vorderrad rutschte in einer Tour weg und ich hatte Probleme auf dem Bike zu bleiben bis ich mich dann letztendlich lang gelegt habe.
Alles halb so wild, allerdings hat es mich schon stark gewundert, dass gerade das Vorderrad ausbricht, wo doch mehr Kraft auf ihm lastet als vorher. 
Habe ich evtl. die nach vorne geneigte Haltung etwas übertrieben? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Habt ihr Tipps für Schotterabfahrten mit nach vorn geneigter Sitzposition? 
Danke im voraus! 
P.S.ich fahre ein Hardtail (GT avalanche müsste es heißen, der Sticker is leider ab)


----------



## HTWolfi (7. Juli 2019)

standbox schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps für Schotterabfahrten mit nach vorn geneigter *Sitz*position?


Nicht sitzen sondern stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (7. Juli 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nicht sitzen sondern stehen.


Damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juli 2019)

Wenn das Bike so kurz ist, dass man im Stehen nicht fahren kann, sollte man sich ein anderes passenderes Bike kaufen...

..ich kenn das nämlich von meinem ersten Bike, das viel zu klein war, da war es nicht möglich im Stehen schnell bergab zu fahren, und berghoch stieg es auch vorn.


----------



## standbox (7. Juli 2019)

Selbstverständlich habe ich gestanden. Es ging mir darum zu erklären, dass der Lenker recht tief war.
Präzise gefragt: geht eine sportliche Sitz-/Lenkerposition tendenziell zu Lasten der Traktion bergab? Bin mir nicht sicher ob es an meiner Form an dem Tag oder an der Position lag, da es sich für mich nicht sehr logisch anhört, dass eine sportliche Positon mit Kontrollverlust gekoppelt ist, da das Vorderrad ja bedeutend besser belastet wird.
Ich fahre einen GT Avalanche Rahmen von 2010 rum in Größe L bei 1,82 m. Das wurde mir damals im Bikeladen nach viel rumprobieren und testen so verkauft. Es kommt mir tatsächlich weder zu groß noch zu klein vor.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juli 2019)

Du kannst das ja einfach zB auf einem großen Schotterparkplatz austesten, wann wiewo was ausbricht.
Kann man sich gut ranarbeiten, so dass man über beide Răder kontrolliert driftet.

Bei 70km/h im Schotter bergab sollte man das nicht üben.

Ob der Lenker hoch oder tief ist, beeinflusst nur die Haltung der Arme.


----------



## standbox (7. Juli 2019)

Gute Idee, danke. Ich fahre Schotterabfahrten meist eher langsam aus Paranoia, dass es mich da runterfetzt. Da ist so eine Übung am Schotterplatz keine schlechte Sache denk ich.


----------



## Ptech (7. Juli 2019)

Möglicherweise war der derzeit knochentrockene Untergrund das Problem? Wenn der „Unterbau“ hart wie Beton ist und obendrauf eine Schotterschicht liegt, dann hält da nicht viel...wie Rollsplitt halt.


----------



## standbox (9. Juli 2019)

Ich denke es lag dann doch tatsächlich an der Sitzposition wie hier schon erwähnt wurde. 
Aus irgendeinem grund scheint die sportliche Sitzposition bei mir mit Kontrollverlust einher zugehen insofern ich nicht einen längeren Vorbau nehme. 
2,5 cm Länge im Vorbau und schwupps ist alles wieder beim alten!
Zu klein sollte mir der Rahmen mit Größe L auf 182cm jedoch nicht sein denke ich.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juli 2019)

Kann es sein dass du die Stütze nicht versenkt hast und dir dadurch der Sattel im Weg ist?
Ich hab auch ein recht kurzes MTB, aber 60er Vorbau und 760er Lenker machen es auch bergab noch beherrschbar, trotz ultra steilem Lenkwinkel von 70°. Sattel natürlich dann unten.


----------



## standbox (9. Juli 2019)

Hatte sie nicht ganz versenkt, etwa 5 cm tiefer als die "optimale Trittposition" (Verse auf Pedal wenn ganz unten). Könnte natürlich sein, dass das nicht ausgereicht hat, allerdings ist mir der Sattel nicht besonders störend aufgefallen. Möglicherweise habe ich die Steigung unterschätzt und bin trotz des runtergeschraubten Sattels nicht tief genug runter gegangen.
Ich denk ich werd da nochmal was probieren müssen. Hab gerade den längeren Vorbau dran, was mir eben bei einer Runde bergauf sehr geholfen und auch die Schotterstelle problemlos fahrbar gemacht hat. Allerdings zahle ich die Sicherheit anscheinend mit einem deutlich höheren "Wendekreis". Hab heute einen 680er Riserlenker angeschraubt. Vielleicht versuch ich sonst den langen Vorbau nochmal mit nem geraden 700er Lenker. Könnte das den Wendekreis wieder etwas kleiner machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juli 2019)

Warum hast du so schmale Lenker?
Zusammen mit einem langen Vorbau  (über 60-70mm) führt das dazu, dass du nicht aktiv lenken kannst, sondern nur über Gewichtsverlagerung wie beim Rennrad.


----------



## standbox (9. Juli 2019)

War mir bis jetzt nicht bewusst, dass ich schmale Lenker fahre! Der gerade Lenker war drauf, als ich das Rad vor ca. 8 Jahren gekauft habe und den anderen Lenker habe ich mir in ungefähr der selben breite geholt. Macht es denn grundsätzlich Sinn einen längeren Vorbau mit einem breiten Lenker zu fahren?
Das Problem beim kurzen Vorbau war bei mir immer das bergauf Fahren. Auch mit Gewichtsverlagerung und zur Sattelspitze rutschen musste ich mich gefühlt hinlegen, was deutlich die Atmung und meinen Tritt verschlechtert hat.


----------



## culoduro (10. Juli 2019)

Wenn Du mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau bessere Kontrolle auf der Schotter Abfahrt hattest, spricht das für einen recht kurzen Hinterbau. Über die kurzen Kettenstreben übst Du wenig Druck auf das Vorderrad aus. Das wird durch einen längeren Vorbau besser.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau bessere Kontrolle auf der Schotter Abfahrt hattest, spricht das für einen recht kurzen Hinterbau. Über die kurzen Kettenstreben übst Du wenig Druck auf das Vorderrad aus. Das wird durch einen längeren Vorbau besser.


Bei Ihm ist doch genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Kurzer Vorbau bessere Kontrolle auf Schotte, aber schlechter beim Bergauf.
Allerdings verstehe ich kaum den Unterschied beim Bergauf fahren. Ich muss mit Oberkörper nach vorne, ob da nun ein kurzer Vorbau am Lenker oder ein langer, das ändert doch auch dort nur die Haltung der Arme.


----------



## standbox (10. Juli 2019)

Kurzer Vorbau und niedriger Lenker = schlechtere Kontrolle auf Schotter
Langer Vorbau und höherer Lenker = bessere Kontrolle auf Schotter aber dafür deutliche Trägheit in spitzen Kehren.
Hier sieht man die Ursprungskonfiguration. Dabei hebt das Rad vorne gern mal ab. Richtig Probleme gabs mit umgedrehtem Vorbau:
https://67.img.avito.st/640x480/4768083567.jpg
Wenn ich nachher zu Hause bin mach ich sonst nochmal eins mit der aktuellen Konfiguration mit dem langen Vorbau + Downhill Lenker.
Vielleicht sieht man auf dem Bild auch schon etwas von dem was odysseus meinte? Da bin ich zugegebenermaßen etwas ratlos.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2019)

standbox schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das 26"...?
Sieht iwie komisch aus. 
Hohe Front, kurzer Reach, Sattel auf Anschlag hinten...ich weiss nicht. Irgendwas passt da nicht. Bist du mal auf anderen Bikes vergleichsweise gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2019)

Das stimmt ich hatte auch direkt das Gefühl da stimmt etwas nicht. Ist da vielleicht mal eine neue Gabel mit mehr Federweg eingebaut worden?
Wenn der Sattel so weit hinten ist, ist es doch kein Wunder dass das Vorderrad steigt.


----------



## standbox (10. Juli 2019)

Nene, das Rad sieht tatsächlich schlichtweg so aus von den Proportionen.
Kann mir allerdings nicht wirklich vorstellen, wie ich da nen kurzen Vorbau dranbau ohne ne Rolle rückwärts zu machen.
Ist 26", genau.
Bin früher mal so ältere MTBs gefahren, die waren allerdings noch gerade am Oberrohr. Also so 15 Jahre alt. Neuere Dinger bin ich einmal gefahren bei einem MTB Kurs, erinner mich aber nicht mehr wirklich ans Rad selbst bloß, dass ich da bedeutend mehr drinnen saß, weils 27.5" war. War ein Bergamont.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2019)

standbox schrieb:


> Nene, das Rad sieht tatsächlich schlichtweg so aus von den Proportionen.
> Kann mir allerdings nicht wirklich vorstellen, wie ich da nen kurzen Vorbau dranbau ohne ne Rolle rückwärts zu machen.
> Ist 26", genau.
> Bin früher mal so ältere MTBs gefahren, die waren allerdings noch gerade am Oberrohr. Also so 15 Jahre alt. Neuere Dinger bin ich einmal gefahren bei einem MTB Kurs, erinner mich aber nicht mehr wirklich ans Rad selbst bloß, dass ich da bedeutend mehr drinnen saß, weils 27.5" war. War ein Bergamont.


Entschuldige bitte, aber ich kann Dir gerade nicht ganz folgen.


----------



## standbox (10. Juli 2019)

Sorry, bisschen durcheinander geschrieben.
Die Haltung auf dem Rad ändert sich wenn der Lenker weiter vorne ist nur bedingt, wie du schon richtig gesagt hast. Allerdings mache ich automatisch den Rücken beim vorbeugen krummer, wenn der Vorbau kürzer ist, da die Arme ja näher am Körper sind, während ich mich bergauf nach vorne lehne.
Zum Rad:
Die Gabel ist genau so wie sie da zu sehen ist im Originalzustand. Das Rad hat 26".
Auf die Frage ob ich mal andere Räder probiert habe, meinte ich nur früher so ältere MTBs die aber noch diese horizontalen hohen Rahmen hatten. Also nichts vergleichbares zu dem hier gezeigten. Und einmal hab ich n proffessionelleres gefahren das fuhr sich komplett anders da es 27.5 Zoll Reifen hatte und man mehr "drin" saß. Hab also nicht viele Vergleichsräder getestet.
Wenn ich bei meinem jetzt noch einen kürzeren Vorbau mit breiterem Lenker dran mach seh ich mich überhaupt keinen Berg mehr hochkommen, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2019)

Schieb den Sattel mal in eine normale mittlere Position, das ist doch kein Wunder wenn du so von hinten trittst. 
Oder sind deine Oberschenkel soo lang?


----------



## standbox (10. Juli 2019)

@cxfahrer Ah das is nurn Beispielbild ausm Netz. Meins hat genau die selben Specs und alles nur der Sattel ist richtig auf mich eingestellt  Bloss um die Rahmenproportionen zu zeigen.


----------



## standbox (10. Juli 2019)

Hier sind die Bilder von meinem.
1. Rad
2. Rad mit Riserbar (schmaler)
3. Rad mit Flatbar
beide mit dem langen Vorbau 100mm

Ich hoffe die Hose stört net. Ist meine Schraubehose die ist mir längst zu klein. Was mir selbst auffällt, jetzt wo ich mich mal von außen auf dem Bike sehe ist, dass ich schon recht gestreckt sitze. Mein Becken kann ich da gar nicht mehr richtig aufrichten werden.
Ich werde also definitiv zu einem kürzeren Vorbau zurückgehen.
Nun ist meine Frage, wie kurz kann ich gehen?

Vielen Dank im Übrigen jetzt schon mal für eure Geduld.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2019)




----------



## standbox (10. Juli 2019)

Komplettausfall oder eigentlich nichts besonders falsch?


----------



## ExcelBiker (11. Juli 2019)

Da sind wohl mehrere Fehler drin.

Erst mal, der Sattel ist zu niedrig. Der müsste beim normalen pedalieren höher sein.

Dann hast du ein Bike von 2010. Seitdem haben sich die Geometrien doch recht deutlich geändert. Du wirst keine Chance haben, dein Bike auf "neu" zu trimmen. Die neueren Bikes haben längere Oberrohre bzw. Reach, und können dadurch einen kürzeren Vorbau verwenden, um auf die gleiche Sitzposition zu kommen. Wenn du einfach einen kurzen Vorbau montierst, wird dein Bike zu kurz. Ein Gedankenfehler von dir ist, dass ein kurzer Vorbau automatisch mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad bringt. Das stimmt so nicht. Wie geschrieben, die neuen Bikes sind länger, und dadurch ist das Vorderrad weiter vorne, und erst dadurch hast du mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Jede Wette, wenn du einen kurzen Vorbau montierst, wird deine Abfahrsposition nach hinten wandern, mit entsprechendem Lastverlust am Vorderrad. Du müsstest im Stehen genau die gleiche Position vom Oberkörper haben wie vorher (mit langem Vorbau), das ist aber sehr viel anstrengender, und deshalb wirst du unbewusst nach hinten wandern. Auch das Gefühl über den Lenker zu fliegen wird sich mit dem kurzen Vorbau erhöhen (ungünstigere Hebelverhältnisse), was auch die Tendenz, nach hinten zu gehen, verstärkt. Mit dem sehr kurzen Vorbau hast du auch ein viel direkteres Lebkgefühl, was deine Unsicherheit beim Bergabfahren erklären würde.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Entweder du fährst dein Bike so wie es gedacht war, also mit (annähernd) Orignalteilen und Proportionen. Oder du kaufst ein neueres Bike. Daneben wäre es wahrscheinlich auch sinnvoll, insgesamt an der Fahrtechnik zu feilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## standbox (11. Juli 2019)

Super, danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Habe mich mal durch die Geometrien der Bikes gelesen und jetzt auch endlich verstanden, warum die bei den Cross Country Rädern die Vorbauten neuerdings auch recht kurz halten.  
Wenn ich nun den originalen 80mm Vorbau wieder anbaue,könnte ich dann trotzdem einen breiteren Lenker fahren? Hab mittlerweile mal einen gefahren bei nem Kumpel im Hof und muss sagen, dass sich der Helbel in engen kurven doch deutlich besser anfühlt jedoch mit einem 50mm Vorbau bei ihm. Das soll dann auch meine letzte Frage gewesen sein


----------



## ExcelBiker (11. Juli 2019)

standbox schrieb:


> Das soll dann auch meine letzte Frage gewesen sein


Da kommen mit Sicherheit noch mehr Fragen 

Natürlich kannst du das probieren. Solange du nicht extreme Abweichungen machst, osllte das gehen. Wenn du von deinem 80er Vorbau auf 70 oder 90 gehst, haut das auch hin. Nur der Sprung auf 35 mm war halt zu groß. Beim Lenker würde ich da genauso im Rahmen bleiben, also halt mal 3 oder 4 cm breiter. Wenn's taugt, kannst du ja immer noch die extreme probieren, und wieder zurückbauen, wenn's nicht funktioniert.


----------



## standbox (11. Juli 2019)

Super, danke. 
Verrückt was es da so für Sprünge in der Technik gegeben hat. Bin immernoch auf dem Stand von 2010 und einfach meine Touren gefahren ohne zu verfolgen was es da so für Neuerungen gab.


----------



## Diddo (11. Juli 2019)

standbox schrieb:


> Nun ist meine Frage, wie kurz kann ich gehen?



Technisch gesehen wird das Minimum bei 35mm liegen, sinnvoll wird etwas um die 70-100mm sein damit du die Geometrie nicht versaust. Bei dem steilen Lenkwinkel würde ich keinen kurzen Vorbau wollen, noch dazu mit einem schmalen Lenker. Irgendwann sitzt du senkrecht auf dem Sattel


----------



## standbox (11. Juli 2019)

Hab mir den originalen 80mm Vorbau wieder angeschraubt und mir n 780er Lenker hergenommen. Davon direkt die ersten 1.5cm an jeder Seite abgenommen die bei der ersten Testfahrt überhaupt nicht klar gingen. Jetzt schieb ich alles einfahc nach jeder Fahrt so weit nach innen bis es mir passt. Dank des neuen Vorbaus und etwas stärkerem "backsweep" (hoffentlich heisst das so) ist die Sitzposition auch wieder gesund rund im oberen Rücken ohne Hohlkreuz aber auch ohne Buckel. Die Arme sind auch nicht mehr automatisch durchgestreckt. Werd mich da jetzt erstmal durchprobieren am Steilhang bergauf.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (12. Juli 2019)

Tüftelei am Cockpit kann zuweilen ausarten. 4cm mehr breite sind mitunter eine enorme umgewöhnung. Mit dem backsweep kann man sich dumm testen. Zu viel führt bei mir zu schlechter Kurventraktion am VR. Bauhöhe ist auch wichtig. Nicht zu flach bauen für steile Abfahrten. Alles was bergab hilft, stört bergauf unweigerlich. Soll das wirklich ausgewogen sein, wirst du über kurz oder lang ein größeres Bike brauchen. Sieht zumindest für mich so aus.


----------



## standbox (12. Juli 2019)

Ich fahre die meiste Zeit auf den Bergketten um meine Stadt. Da muss ich schlichtweg hoch und wieder runter kommen. Wenn ich auf dem Schotter keine Probleme mehr hab bin ich zufrieden. Wenn der Tag kommt an dem ich genau weiss was ich auf Dauer fahren möchte, wirds dann wohl ein neues Bike werden!
Kurventraktion auf dem Vorderrad teste ich morgen mal gründlich aus. Das ist natürlich wichtig.


----------



## Black-Under (12. Juli 2019)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Da sind wohl mehrere Fehler drin.
> 
> Erst mal, der Sattel ist zu niedrig. Der müsste beim normalen pedalieren höher sein.



Sehe ich nicht so, aber ich finde das Rad ist eine nummer zu klein.


----------



## Tillewutz (12. Juli 2019)

Servus,
ich habe den thread jetzt nur mal überflogen. Aus meiner Sicht ist Dein Rad prinzipiell völlig ok, wenn auch nicht ganz auf dem neusten Stand. Du sitzt auch nicht wirklich gestreckt. Aber ich persönlich würde auch zum kurzem Vorbau greifen (wegen Fahrspass, nicht Sitzhaltung!).
Aber auf den Bilder sieht es so aus als ob die Gabel unter deinem Gewicht schon ziemlich tief einsinkt, obwohl Du ja nur sitzt. Hier mal Luftdruck oder Federvorspannung checken. Sie sollte im Stehen (Gewicht nur auf den Pedalen) ca. 20-30% einsinken. Auch sonst vielleicht mal mit beschäftigen. Tutorials gibt´s mehr als genug. Kann sein, dass dir die Gabel bergab beim Bremsen komplett weg getaucht ist. Dadurch verlagerst du deinen Schwerpunkt weiter nach vorne. Wenn du das nicht schnell kompensieren kannst, weil der Sattel im Weg steht, dann ist das Rad kaum zu kontrollieren.
Beim MTB geht einfach alles über Gewichtsverlagerung! Vielleicht solltest du bergab, egal ob Schotter, flach, steil, Waldweg, Wurzeln, den Sattel wirklich komplett runter machen, um hier einfach etwas mehr Erfahrung zu sammeln.
700 mm Lenker paßt zu deinem Fahrrad und wahrscheinlich vorerst auch zum Einsatzbereich. Bei dem Rad und deiner Größe wäre 750 mm eher maximum.
Irgendwer hat es ja schon geschrieben: der Sattel ist zu weit hinten. Das macht sich bergauf negativ bemerkbar und kann auch nicht bequem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## standbox (12. Juli 2019)

Jo da haste Recht, die Federgabel sinkt schon echt tief ein. Der Sattel passt mir allerdings ziemlich gut. Meine Kniegelenke sind genau über der Pedalachse. Hatte auch bisher keine Kniebeschwerden beim treten.


----------



## Black-Under (12. Juli 2019)

standbox schrieb:


> Jo da haste Recht, die Federgabel sinkt schon echt tief ein. Der Sattel passt mir allerdings ziemlich gut. Meine Kniegelenke sind genau über der Pedalachse. Hatte auch bisher keine Kniebeschwerden beim treten.


Dann ist das Rad zu klein bzw. das Oberrohr zu kurz.


----------



## standbox (12. Juli 2019)

Das verstehe ich nicht, sorry. Bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass wenn man mit dem Vorderfuß auf der Pedale steht die vorne ist, ein Lot vom Knie durch die Pedalmitte gehen muss. Das ist bei mir der Fall.


----------



## ExcelBiker (12. Juli 2019)

Vergiß den Müll mit dem Lot. Das kommt aus der Zeit, wo Rennräder praktisch komplett genormt waren und Unterschiede in der Sitzposition weder gewünscht noch vorhanden waren. Haut nicht einmal beim Triathlon-Rad hin - die sitzen deutlich weiter vorne. Mit Liegerad brauchen wir da gar nicht anfangen.

Was immer noch eine halbwegs vernünftige Regel ist, ist die Ferse auf dem Pedal bei durchgestrecktem Bein. Und da bist du weit davon entfernt, deshalb auch meine Vermutung, dass der Sitz zu niedrig ist. Die Fersen-Regel funktioniert auch auf Triathlon-Rad und Liegerad 

Die Rahmengröße würde ich als passend beurteilen (so weit das auf den Bildern überhaupt so genau zu beurteilen ist). Leute, das ist ein Rahmen aus 2010, da waren die Sitzpositionen noch etwas anders als heute, und es ist ein All Mountain, kein Renngerät!

Das wichtigste ist aber: Wenn's dir passt, dann fahr so wie es ist!


----------



## Tillewutz (12. Juli 2019)

Dem oben stimme ich zu. 
Ganz wichtig ist in der von Dir geschilderten Situation der Umgang mit den Bremsen. Mach den Sattel ganz runter, lass dein Hinterrad mal öfter kontrolliert um die Kurve ausbrechen. Auch mal auf losem Untergrund voll nach hinten lehen und das Vorderrad blockieren lassen. Erst ganz kurz, dann mal etwas länger, gerade so, dass du nicht auf die Fresse fliegst. Das schafft sicher relativ schnell mehr Selbstvertrauen in deine Fähigkeiten und dein Fahrrad. Wie gesagt – ich denke dein Rad ist schon ganz gut. Es muss nur richtig eingestellt und verwendet werden.


----------



## standbox (12. Juli 2019)

Alles klar. Dann werd ich den Sattel mal etwas höher und mittiger platzieren und mich gleich mal der besagten Schotterabfahrt annehmen. 
Danke Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (12. Juli 2019)

standbox schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht, sorry. Bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass wenn man mit dem Vorderfuß auf der Pedale steht die vorne ist, ein Lot vom Knie durch die Pedalmitte gehen muss. Das ist bei mir der Fall.


Ich meine wenn der Sattel dazu soweit nach hinten muss, ist das Oberrohr zu kurz. Normalerweise sollte das mit dem Lot bei mittigen Sattel passen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (12. Juli 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich meine wenn der Sattel dazu soweit nach hinten muss, ist das Oberrohr zu kurz.


Wenn du dich auf das allererste Bild beziehst, hilft lesen. Der TE hat geschrieben, dass es nicht sein Bike ist. Auf den Bildern von seinem Bike schaut der Sattel schön mittig aus.


----------



## Black-Under (12. Juli 2019)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auf das allererste Bild beziehst, hilft lesen. Der TE hat geschrieben, dass es nicht sein Bike ist. Auf den Bildern von seinem Bike schaut der Sattel schön mittig aus.


Auf dem Bild von *seinem *Bike ist der Sattel auch recht weit hinten. Schau mal vor der Klemmung  geht das Gestänge des Sattels direkt schräg nach oben. Meiner Meinung nach ist der fast auf Anschlag hinten.


----------



## standbox (12. Juli 2019)

Hab den Sattel nochmal ein Stück vorgezogen. Hat leider den Aufstieg erschwert, das mit dem Lot scheint bei mir recht gut zu passen. Der Sattel ist auf dem Bild genau am maximalen Anschlag der aufgeklebten Skala.
Die Schotterabfahrt ging wieder einwandfrei. Anscheinend habe ich mich mit der losen Federung kombiniert mit der sehr sportlichen Sitzposition etwas übernommen und dann mit meinem Gewicht schön ins Rutschen reingearbeitet.
Danke für die vielen Antworten, ich werde den Lenker jetzt erstmal ne weile testen bevor ich (falls überhaupt nötig) nochmal was anpasse.


----------



## Black-Under (13. Juli 2019)

standbox schrieb:


> Hab den Sattel nochmal ein Stück vorgezogen. Hat leider den Aufstieg erschwert,



Ich versteh nicht wie das den Aufstieg erschwert. Irgendwas ist da bei Dir Grenzwertig, wenn solch kleine Veränderungen solche deutlichen Unterschiede beim Fahren verursachen. 
Wenn ich meinen Sattel ganz nach vorne mache, merke ich das nur bei langen Ausfahrten, aber kaum bei kurzen Bergauf Strecken.


----------



## ExcelBiker (13. Juli 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie das den Aufstieg erschwert. Irgendwas ist da bei Dir Grenzwertig, wenn solch kleine Veränderungen solche deutlichen Unterschiede beim Fahren verursachen.


Ich kann den TE durchaus verstehen. Ich bin da auch sehr sensibel, ein paar mm irgendwo anders merke ich recht schnell. Akzeptier einfach, dass du halt da weniger anfällig bist, aber andere schon.


----------



## JensDey (13. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht auch noch den VR tauschen. Ich war jahrelang mit dem Smart Sam am 26" Santa Cruz gefahren. Auf Schotter war das nicht dolle. Gemerkt habe  ich es erst als ich mir für den Winter einen Conti Trail King geholt habe. Die deutlich abgesetzten Schulterstollen greifen in Schotterkurven einfach besser.
Sowohl beim Santa Cruz Heckler, als auch beim neuen Canyon CF habe ich den Sattel sehr weit hinten. Kommt mir richtig vor von der Sitzposition.


----------



## standbox (13. Juli 2019)

Werd mich beim nächsten Reifenwechsel mal beraten lassen. Hab bisher einfach immer wieder den gleichen gefahren ohne großartig darüber nachzudenken.
Naja den Sattel weiter nach vorne zu schieben verändert halt ein kleines bisschen die Kraft, die ich auf die Pedale bringe. Es ist nicht viel, den Berg bin ich auch so hochgekommen aber ich merke es halt ein wenig. Jetzt ist der Sattel eben wieder in der ursprünglichen Position.
Der breitere Lenker bringt auf jeden Fall ein besseres Gefühl bei Abfahrten. Das ist deutlich zu merken.


----------



## Black-Under (13. Juli 2019)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich kann den TE durchaus verstehen. Ich bin da auch sehr sensibel, ein paar mm irgendwo anders merke ich recht schnell. Akzeptier einfach, dass du halt da weniger anfällig bist, aber andere schon.


Klar sind da einige sensibler, es kann aber auch sein, dass die Rahmengröße bzw. die Geometrie grenzwertig ist und deswegen kleine Veränderungen eine große Auswirkung haben.


----------



## Black-Under (13. Juli 2019)

Aber der Reifen kann wirklich viel ausmachen, nachdem ich auf den Fat Albert gewechselt habe kann ich einige Abfahrten deutlich kontrollierte fahren (gerade Schotter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## standbox (13. Juli 2019)

Gut zu wissen, da schau ich beim nächsten Reifen genauer hin.
Was die Größe des Rades angeht, fühlt es sich bei Abfahrten zwar recht kurz an aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht das Gefühl, dass es zu klein ist. Es ist tendenziell eher kleiner, wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, aber ich komme mir beim Lenken und Fahren nicht beengt vor.
Ich denke mein nächster Rahmen wird jedoch Vorn definitiv höher und am Oberrohr länger werden um etwas entspannter in Rücklage zu kommen beim "Downhill".


----------



## ExcelBiker (13. Juli 2019)

standbox schrieb:


> fühlt es sich bei Abfahrten zwar recht kurz an





standbox schrieb:


> nicht das Gefühl, dass es zu klein ist


Das passt schon zusammen. Der erste Teil bezieht sich mehr auf den Radstand, der relativ kurz ist, und mehr Nervosität im Gelände erzeugt. Der zweite Teil bezieht sich auf die Sitzposition (bzw. Position beim Stehen), und das passt ja wohl nach deinen Schilderungen.


standbox schrieb:


> Es ist tendenziell eher kleiner, wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue


Du bist inzwischen von lauter 27,5"ern und 29"ern umgeben, dadurch schaut ein 26"er oft "zu" klein aus.


----------



## standbox (13. Juli 2019)

Das denke ich auch. Verrückt wie schnell sich die ganzen "großen Laufräder" etabliert haben. 
Paar Jahre nichts von den Entwicklungen am Markt verfolgt und schon ist alles neu.


----------



## JensDey (13. Juli 2019)

Bin auch erst vor kurzem von 26 auf 29 gewechselt und war extrem unsicher, ob ich die Agilität des 26er vermissen würde.
Keine Spur! Aktuell habe ich das Gefühl, dass 29" Neuron CF ist in allen Belangen überlegen.


----------



## standbox (13. Juli 2019)

Kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das ist ja ganz anders aufgebaut denk ich mal. Nen  26er mit 29er Rahmengeometrie würde wohl eher nicht so gut fahren ebenso umgekehrt wohl kaum!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. Juli 2019)

Hi Standbox




standbox schrieb:


> Das Problem beim kurzen Vorbau war bei mir immer das bergauf Fahren. Auch mit Gewichtsverlagerung und zur Sattelspitze rutschen musste ich mich gefühlt hinlegen, was deutlich die Atmung und meinen Tritt verschlechtert hat.



Ab welcher Steigung trat das Problem bei dir auf ? Ab 20% ? Oder eher erst ab 25% oder nochmehr ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## JensDey (14. Juli 2019)

Woher weiss man das? Ich fahre doch mit Geodreieck durch dem Wald.


----------



## scratch_a (14. Juli 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Woher weiss man das? Ich fahre doch mit Geodreieck durch dem Wald.



Ja, dann kannst es damit ja messen 

Soll aber auch Leute geben, die fahren mit einem Fahrradcomputer (wie z.B. Garmin), da kann man sich die Steigungen anzeigen lassen.
Oder mit dem Smartphone kann man auch messen.


----------



## JensDey (14. Juli 2019)

Oh cool. Hab ich nicht, wusste ich nicht.
Muss ich glatt mal schauen, ob die App Cyclometer das auch kann. Schaue da gewöhnlich nicht während der Fahrt drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. Juli 2019)

Hi JensDey


Wie scratch_a schon geschrieben hat, zeigen einige Bikecomputer das an. Bergab das Gefälle in Prozent und bergauf die Steigung in Prozent. 
Finde es als recht interessant - auch als Trainings-Fortschrittbeobachtung. 
Wichtig ist: die Steigung darf nicht zu kurz sein, und sie sollte auf nicht auf kleiner Strecke ständig variieren.



JensDey schrieb:


> Woher weiss man das? Ich fahre doch mit Geodreieck durch dem Wald.




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## standbox (14. Juli 2019)

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung vom Gefälle tut mir leid. Ich teil das eher so in "schaff ich leicht" "schaff ich kaum" und "eines Tages muss ich nicht mehr absteigen" ein.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. Juli 2019)

standbox schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung vom Gefälle tut mir leid. Ich teil das eher so in "schaff ich leicht" "schaff ich kaum" und "eines Tages muss ich nicht mehr absteigen" ein.



Ok - ist kein Problem.  

Bei meinem Bike wirds auf Asphalt ab 25% kritisch, dann muß ich mich nahezu maximal lang strecken, um das Vorderrad auf dem Boden zu halten. Aber mehr als 20% gibts auf Asphalt eh nur sehr selten, und wenn dann nur mal für ein kurzes Stück.

Auf unbefestigten Untergründen oder grobem Schotter wirds dann vorher mit der Traktion kritisch, als mit dem Steigen des Vorderrades. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## JensDey (14. Juli 2019)

standbox schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung vom Gefälle tut mir leid. Ich teil das eher so in "schaff ich leicht" "schaff ich kaum" und "eines Tages muss ich nicht mehr absteigen" ein.


 genau meine Skala


----------



## standbox (15. Juli 2019)

Um hier fairerweise nochmal zu updaten, nachdem mir so toll geholfen wurde:
So, natürlich hatte das Probieren doch noch kein Ende. Ich hab jetzt nochmal nen steileren 80er Vorbau bekommen und ihn probeweise angeschraubt. Was ich damit an Veränderung feststellen durfte, hat mich dann doch überrascht. Das Rad fährt bedeutend agiler, da mein Gewicht nicht mehr so weit vorne sitzt. Merkwürdigerweise unterscheidet sich das Bergauffahren gar nicht zum flacheren Vorbau.
Das Ergebnis ist, dass das Rad bedeutend schneller auf Lenkeinschläge reagiert, sich allerdings auch viel leichter retten lässt. Anscheinend bin ich für die sportliche Position schlichtweg noch etwas zu unsportlich um mich nicht nach 1, 2 Stunden Fahrt einfach in den Lenker zu hängen.
Die Position beim Bergabfahren ist jetzt unendlich viel besser. Wie niedrig ich gegriffen habe wird mir erst im Vergleich klar.
Ich denke, dass das nächste Rad tatsächlich einen höheren Rahmen mit längerem Oberrohr haben sollte (wie hier schon gesagt wurde). Zu klein ist das Rad allerdings dennoch nicht.
Falls hier Threads geschlossen werden, kann dies gerne getan werden. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe allerseits.


----------

